# Cops have arrested 5 juveniles who allegedly shot and killed pop/rock singer Kyle Yorlets.



## Kraut783 (Feb 9, 2019)

Wow...."The children range in age from 12 to 16"

"Police say the 5 children were in a pickup truck in an alley behind Kyle's home when they saw him and allegedly decided to steal his car. They didn't get the car but did get his wallet. Kyle, who was dying from the wound, somehow made it inside his home. One of his roommates found him sometime later."

5 Children Arrested in Murder of Pop/Rock Singer Kyle Yorlets


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 9, 2019)

Children my ass.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 9, 2019)

Sorry, I'm old....but who?


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 9, 2019)

Yeah, I didn't know him either...


----------



## Grunt (Feb 9, 2019)

Thuggery knows no age limits....


----------

